# Transmisor FM 4 KM?



## djshavy (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola estuve consultando la respuesta al tema q postee hace un tiempo sobre problemas del transmisor 4KM.

Queria pedir ayuda con otros puntos respecto a este circuito:
http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/comm5.htm

Estuve armando el circuito en la protoboard y llegue a tener resultados, el audio me emitia, claro esta con un poco de ruido pero el circuito por lo menos "tenia vida".
Ahora lo estuve montando en la placa obtuve una universal por lo que me toco diseñar las posiciones de los elementos antes de soldar. Ya lo he terminado pero ahora me da una señal muy pobre tengo audio pero muy debil. Mi pregunta es si los componentes deben tener una posicion en particular, pòr ejemplo las bobinas respecto a las resistencia y a los condensadores, tambien he escuchado algunos comentarios respecto a las patillas de los elementos q no deben quedar tan largas por lo q pueden dar interferencias es eso cierto? Y por u,ltimo algo de los inductores es posible reemplazar las de nucleo de ferrita por nucleo de aire y con otro tipo de alambre? Espero por favor me ayuden ya que en un momento mi circuito me funciono pero unicamente en la protoboard..

Gracias 
Carlos
Colombia


----------



## djshavy (Mar 30, 2007)

Alguien lo ha podido revizar por faavor  necesito algunas sugerencias y ayuda con este circuito


----------



## djshavy (Abr 3, 2007)

Muchas personas lo han visto.... no hay respuestas alguien con alguna idea?


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola djshavy

Hace ya tiempo construí un transmisor de radio FM, aquella vez tuve problemas similares como el tuyo, una de las razones fue el acomodo de las bobinas.  Te sugeriría que hicieras tu propia tableta con cobre de doble cara, en una cara dibujas las pistas (procura no hacer pistas largas entre transistores y sus bobinas), por el otro lado (el de los componentes) quita solo un círculo del cobre con diámetro suficientemente para que no haga contacto con los pines de los componentes, y todo el cobre del lado de los componentes conectalo a la tierra del circuito.

Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## djshavy (Abr 6, 2007)

Hola tengo una duda respecto al funcionamiento de los transistores estuve viendo el funcionamiento del circuito y al parecer todo esta correcto pero uno de los transistores el 2N3053 (reemplazo del 2N2219) en unos 2 minutos de funcionamiento empieza a recalentarse que puede estar pasand?

Es posible diseñar el cicuito en un programa de simulacion y compararlo?


----------



## lagos15 (Abr 15, 2007)

HOLA djshavy  si el transistor c t esta recalentando entonces es porq necesita un disipador d calor para k t pueda funcionar a la perfeccion por otro lado con lo de la tabla de cobre yo ya tuve algunas experiencias con esas universales y no me gusta para nada ya q c ve un trabajo muy sucio y ademas si llegas a tener un problema es un gran dolor d cabeza estar lideando con tantas conexiones, yo t recomiendo q t hagas tus propias pistas o sea tu propia circuito impreso si no puedes hacerlo avisame yo t envio el programa y tambien como hacerlo es un proceso algo largo pero es muy interesante ademas d mas ordenado y profecional, yo tambien quiero hacer una transmisora y me interesa mucho este circuito q tu tienes en esto de transmisión soy bien novato es mi primera experiencia en hacer una transmisión d fm me gustaria que compartamos conocimientos si estas interesado en lo q t he dicho entonces responde q yo tengo algunas preguntas acerca d este circuito y ya q tu lo montaste en la protoboar entonces ya le sabes algunas mañas. Saludos djshavy.

Esperando tu respuesta lo mas pronto.


----------



## GabyBG (Ago 6, 2007)

Yo queria saber, estoy haciendo el mismo transmisor, pero nadie me sabe decir como se sa hace 

la antena... si alguien me pudiera responder por favor


----------



## djshavy (Ago 6, 2007)

Bueno la antena que estaba utilizando era algo parecido a una T con cable coaxial convencional. Los tubos que forman los brazos de la antena son de aluminio de unos 2 cm de diametro y unos 80 cm de largo están unidos por un codo de tubo plastico. Voy a dejar un pequeño esquema espero lo entiendan. Mas adelante colocaré algunos fotos.

Disculpas a los usuarios por la respuesta un tanto tardada, pero en lo q podamos compartir me seria de mucha ayuda...


----------



## djshavy (Ago 6, 2007)

He conseguido comprarme un transmisor de FM de 10 o 12 W de potencia es profesional, mas adelante colocaré algunas fotos de su circuito y como está constituido (Antena, Cableado, Excitador etc..)


----------



## Dano (Ago 6, 2007)

djshavy dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la antena que estaba utilizando era algo parecido a una T con cable coaxial convencional. Los tubos que forman los brazos de la antena son de aluminio de unos 2 cm de diametro y unos 80 cm de largo están unidos por un codo de tubo plastico. Voy a dejar un pequeño esquema espero lo entiendan. Mas adelante colocaré algunos fotos.
> 
> Disculpas a los usuarios por la respuesta un tanto tardada, pero en lo q podamos compartir me seria de mucha ayuda...



Ese tipo de antenas se llama dipolo abierto.

Me gustaría ver esos esquemas.

Saludos


----------



## sopabrother (Ago 22, 2007)

Yo también estoy intentando hacer este circuito pero me surgen 4 problemas.
1. ¿Como se conectan L3 y C7?
2. Cuales son las características de L3 y como se construye?
3. Algunas bobinas tienen nucleo de ferrita ¿qué es este material y donde se consigue?
4 No entiendo el esquema de la antena que habeis mandado, ¿que se conecta a cada parte de ella?¿podríais mandar otro esquema o alguna foto?
Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 22, 2007)

Holas.sopabrother.

1º L3 tiene una toma intermedia alli se conecta C7.

2º Desconozco cual es el valor exacto de L3 pero en la msima pg te dice como hacerla :
         L3=2 + 3 espiras de alambre 18 AWG, con un diámetro de 0,8cm sin núcleo.
   Es mas facil de ver como si fueren 2 bobinnas separas...coges una forma de 0.8cm de diametro( de preferencia un lapiz o un carton enrrollado) haces la bobina de 2 espiras  le dejas sus terminals cortos y listos par la conexion en seguida haces sobre la misma forma la bobia de 3 espiras (manteniendo aun en ella la bobina de 2 espiras) estas debes hacerce en el msimo sentido (el ke tu elijas sentido horario o antihorario) luego soldas los terminale ke te kedaron juntos (el terminal final de la bobia de 2 espiras con el terminal inicail dela otra bob.) este sera tu toma media donde conectaras C7.

3º ferrita es un materia de hierro (si mal recuero) pulverizado y comprimido hasta formar una estructura rigida pero fragil. lo podes comprar por su nombre y tamaño (nucleo de ferrita de diamtro tanto... largo tanto...etc).o tb lo podes sacar de viejas radios     es el "fierrito" negro  ke sirve de soporte al bob. de AM.

4º lode la antena nolo tengo muy claro segun mi entender solo debe tener 2 dipolos y no 3.......

BYE!


----------



## dlpachonr (Mar 15, 2009)

señor djshavy cuando intento ingresar a la pagina o el enalce que usted dejo no entra o me dice que el servidor no sirve le agradeceria si puede publicar aqui mismo el circuito.
gracias


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 16, 2009)

hola djshavy  recien pregunte en tu otro pos si el transmisor de 18w que avias posteado te avia funcionado, yo tengo el impreso y todo el tema es que yo quiero hacer de 1 w no de 18 y ya vi que antes de la etapa final tiene un transistor que proporciona 1w podre cortar el circuito y usar como digo , se podra


----------

